# Glueing up panels for legs



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

I use 5/4 oak for a specific leg. I don't use that size for anything else. so when making legs, I have quite a bit of scrap. Wondering your thoughts on if it's worth it to glue up panels so there is not as much waste?

I pay less that 2 bucks for oak so it isn't a ton of money. I just hate throwing away the big scrap. A side benefit of panels is it's easier to sand one big panel than a bunch of pieces. My sander is 26" wide.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

when you say "big" scrap,how big? i save and use just about anything longer than a foot.depends on if you have a use.my pile grows then it always seems too shrink.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

Theoretically the biggest piece would be slightly less than 2" by 24". Some would be 2×32, but those are less often.

I know it's not a lot of money, but I make about a 100 of these legs at a time. So it would add up a little, but there is the labor of glue ups.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

yeah id hate to just toss that myself,but if you never have a use for it,maybe at least firewood.i always seem to use mine up for something though.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Fairly simple calculation - labor and materials one way vs the other


----------



## BFamous (Jan 26, 2018)

Can you find someone who can use it? Maybe even a local high school's shop that does smaller projects that the sizes may work?


----------

